# My Mk2 Ork force (Blood Axe)



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi everone

With the second wave of the new orks I have chosen to put my foot down & finial get another ork force done since Ork are my second favrout force & having use the new codex in a mini 40k in 40min tournament I had real fun (though did not do well until I fought Mech Guards).

Now my idea's are

My theme is a Armour Company (Meck Orks) due to that my style of warfare. But along the line try add as much ork stuff. You see I usely collect my armies to 1500pts because I usely play a few tournament. Then I might add a few models here & there for play testing. But the ork codex is one of the best I have see where there is no right or wrong with units or wargear IMO. So I wish to have a bit of everthing/that least one of each unit.

As for this blog & what to exspect on the model & painting front

- In my first attemp to make my Mk2 ork force I spoke of making my Big Mek into a Tech Priest knock off. Basicly a Ork with some robes, a servo arm knock off.
- The Orks skulls that you get I am to add a few them as Ork Servo Skulls
- Base will use some the new City Fight stuff as I like urban bits.
As for the army, as said I tend to make 1500pts, but with orks I will add onto this later so I have a good mix but for time being with a lack of money I am going to focuse on this lot.

- Warboss with Power Claw
From Black Reach box & see what I can do
- Big Mek with Force Feild
As said Tech Priest knock off

- 12 Lootas
One my favrout Ork kits, got a few conversion idea after seeing Phil Kelly Orks that UK Games Day

- 6 Nob, one being Pain Boyz & Trukk
I am waiting on the new box to come out but I have some idea like model them with trench coats.
-10 Grots & Hearder
There mainly going to hold my object but will have some/try to have some comidy conversion
- 2x 12 Orks w/Nob in Trukks
- 20 Orks w/Nob

- 12 Storm Boyz w/Nobz
Just seen the new kits & already have tons of conversion idea

- Looted Wagon
Seen a really nice Leman Russ conversion & having done a HND model making course I have a lot of free plasticard.
- Battle Wagon
Again new kit I really like it.

So that what to exspect for time being.

Also to keep you lot happy here some of the first few Orks for this growing green monster/beast.

First up my unit of Lootas










I've not done as much conversion work as I would like to. But when the Lootas are as cool as kit as these. I will aim to get a few conversion in here base around Phil Kelly idea for his Lootas & see if I can do some comidy conversion with Grots being fire out or somthing??? Also useing a lot of left over beakie Devastators weapons.

*Note here Phil Kelly orks from Games Day UK




























Also George Dellapina orks are going to play a big role for idea for my own orks :biggrin

Also my unit of boyz that will fourm one of my two unit of Trukk boyz










Then my Ork trukk which is still very WIP on the painting front



















As you can see a lot models are very WIP & once my Chaos WFB project done I play from the 3rd Nov to fully focuse on building & painting my Orks.

The models that where painted where done quickly to basic get away with for games for a mini 40k in 40min tournament held in the Games Workshop that I use to be part timer in. 
With the models above my focuse was more on getting cool looking base useing the new GW City Fight buildings.

Finial ment to show this photos, my pile of orks that I had since the Spearhead box was release almost a year ago










So I got a lot of work ahead of me & most stuff should be done by the time the second wave of the orks is release. Hope get them gaming around mid Jan.

I will try update it from time to time, but I think I said I am going to be busy with my WFB Chaos for a bit until after the 2nd Nov when my first WFB tournament is.

Also those intrested here a link to my Iron Warriors army to know what to exspect of a fully finish force.

http://z4.invisionfree.com/ironwarriors/index.php?showtopic=3608

Thanks

IP


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Always nice to see an Waagh commin' up mate! I'm loving the work so far.
keep it up!


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Abthrillon said:


> Always nice to see an Waagh commin' up mate! I'm loving the work so far.
> keep it up!


Thanks

Yes it alway good to see a Ork army :biggrin: It alway my belive that when you start the hobby 98% of hobbiest/gamer have a Imperial Space Marine army. But when you become a veteran I feel that everone should have a Ork force (but more so with chaos space marines :so_happy

I should have some more photos later on in the week. This WFB chaos force is got to be built first lol. Just after the photos I built a few more orks & now fromt he spearhead box + extra I am going to check what parts I have & what conversion I can do.

IP


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks like a large Ork force you're gonna have in the end 

Nice work on the stuff shown so far.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks red corsier

Also a update

Had some time to build what few orks bits I could.

May not be much but that least it somthing  It basicly a few Loot counter useing the Banner/Boss Pole from the spure. I aim to add a bit more to these later on with possible grots or what not??? Also my Loot Boy who was copy Phil Kelly once in the photo I shown.

Finial as you will notice the Black Reach Warboss. I thing he a cool models & did a little conversion being: Metal Jaw, I move his head so he more looking & give order with his power claw instead of point that one thing & pointing that another thing.










Sorry for the blurry photo here hope it try & show you what I done



















Also what I have off my orks so far










Some more of Orky goodness




























So again once my WFB chaos force is out the way for a tournament (look for a log on warseer) I will be focuse on my orks. Just right now things like Green Stuff needed for this Chaos force & what ever left will be use on the orks (on the base to make the ruin building look a bit more relestice with the ground & fill in gaps).

IP


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Whoo almost forgotten about this blog :shok: Just been really busy with a lot stuff from getting my first WFB army in year ready for a tournament (came 21st out of 30 people, never played a game of WFB until that day nor proper read the rules (did say oppent to point out any mistake) as I learn better from gaming than reading (deslxyia (sp?))

Right anyway time for a grand update

Right I still have a few project to finish off before I can full focuse on my orks & also my list is going through some changies. It just thing like my Iron Warriors will be seeing a new unit in the fourm of Khorne Bezerker for a tournament on the 15th Nov in Edinbrugh, as said above WFB Chaos which was built in a day & all undercaoted.

But here what I got so far

Mange to get myself a new box of boyz










In between the current project I been sneaking in some painting time for my Lootas.










I not done so much conversion, but the loota model are just really cool. Though as you will see I am short of four models. I think I will wait until wave 2 come out before building & paint the rest.
But main time will aim to get these boyz finish & varnish.

Rest my boyz + Warboss










The pile of orks










As said my list is going to change a bit. I am basicly lossing the Storm Boyz (but still buy a box for bits) & am useing the points to get a second Battle Wagon because of the conversion idea I have right now. Also I am aim for my Orks to go all Mech. Acting as a Blood Axe Armour Company.

So after this week, I aim to focuse on that new box of Ork boyz & some left over part to make my 20 Boyz unit, get them painted up & look all cool.

So in the next few week I should be update this topic weekly leading up to the second wave of orks

IP


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Going to be a large body of Orks for sure.

One quick tip, take your pics with the minis in front of a piece of white paper or something similar as it will make it much easier for the rest of us to see them.


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks The Wraithlord. With the Photos, I do use a white background but this is usely once the models are fully painted/varnish. Or in the case of my Iron Warriors, any tournament they attend :biggrin:

The WIP models tend to just be on the moment/while painting them, just way I do things.

IP


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

Well it been some time since a update. Been a little busy with real life events & other stuff going on but I am still working away on my orks

First up the army list has been updated to the following

Warboss
Big Mek
8 Nobz, 6 them with Big choppa in trukk
12 Lootas
2x 20 Boyz
12 Boyz in Trukk
10 Grot & Runt hearder
Loot tank
2x Battle wagon (here where 20 boyz go in).

There a lot more in term of wargear & stuff :biggrin:

Anyway, over this past week I been painting the odd bit here & there on my orks. From the white & black square just because it look cool (but still need to be tide up). Finial got some new Catachan (sp) green so I can start doing the Blood Axe comoflauge (sp?) for my ork boyz.

So here what I got so far.
My Ork trukks (still need to make up some boyz). As you will see I use one of the Black Reach nobz & converted him useing the Warbike nob arm, just seem fitting for Big Chopa & been wanting to use that arm on a conversion for some time



















My loots. I not done any conversion other than use City fight bit for the base. Just loota model are really great to be honsty, though as you will see I am short by a few model, these I hope will be converted just waiting on a few thing from the second wave of orks to be release.










Also a close up of the mostly painted loot from the squad










Here my warboss, conversion wise just change the head slightly so he pointing/give order out, give him a Metal jaw & just a cool city fight base.



















Also the start of one my 10 Boyz unit arm with Choopa & 2x Big Shootas



















Also for those intrested the colour for my Orks skin is
- Base caot with Knarloc Green
- Heavy wash of Badab Black
- Heavy wash of Devlan Mud
- Dry Brush with Knarloc Green
- Very lighting dry brush Rotting Flesh

I tend to do the metal work force useing a tank brush, paint the flesh above along with any part going to be brown (so I can wash all same time), then ork hide skin for the trouser follow by Catachan Green, then I aim aim to do some black strip for camoflauge (sp)
Teeth are scortch (sp?) brown follow by Bleach Bone & highlighted with skull white.
Top are just Chaos Black with shadow grey highlight (when I get them done).

IP


----------



## Narna (May 6, 2009)

I love the conversion on the little gob, he has a SM helm on.


----------

